# Waitlist date range question



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm trying to straighten out a goof up I had by missing the 13-month booking window for WM West Yellowstone.  

I've put in a Waitlist Request for my preferred dates 13 months from now, but I only need six nights, not seven.  WM website allowed my Waitlist for the six days, but I don't know yet if it's actually been accepted.

So the question is:  Can I Waitlist fewer than seven days before the 10-month window, or will I need to resubmit later, at the 10-month mark?  I expect they wouldn't find a match for the six days till after 10-months, but is it too early to get on the Waitlist for what I want?

I already have a week booked there, so if none of this works out, it's not a big deal.  I'm just trying to align the dates to fit my original plans.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 9, 2018)

If all the Type/Sized Units for the time period are not available then yes you can Wait List less than 7 days. Last year I Wait Listed 1 day at 13 months minus 1 day for West Yellowstone. The VPC Counselor said I could not so it and I asked to speak to a Supervisor. Then Supervisor double checked and confirmed there were no Units available for the date and unit size I wanted. She then set up the 1 day Wait List. By the way it came through the next day.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> If all the Type/Sized Units for the time period are not available then yes you can Wait List less than 7 days.
> 
> By the way it came through the next day.



So if I’m reading this right, it should be allowed because there was nothing available for the day you wanted. And it came through the next day, even though you were outside the 10-month window? Nice!

I did this from the website. Is if better to call in for something like this?

And while I’m at it, is there an easy way to see any/all waitlist requests I have in place?

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Aug 9, 2018)

the only way you can check/change/cancel is to call.

They are very helpful.

cheers!

Remember:  waitlist for more than you want and/or plus/minus days.  That way if you build Fri-Fri or Sat-Sat or Mon-Mon etc.... you can still get what you want.  You can always turn it down.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 9, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And while I’m at it, is there an easy way to see any/all waitlist requests I have in place?


I WISH!  So far, I believe one must phone in to discuss their waitlist entries.  There is no access to this info via the website, as far as I know.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 9, 2018)

They 'claim' to be working on "electronic waitlist"  capability.  i.e. the ability to manage your waitlist info via computer.   

don't hold your breath


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

taterhed said:


> They 'claim' to be working on "electronic waitlist"  capability.  i.e. the ability to manage your waitlist info via computer.
> 
> don't hold your breath




I can see how that would be handy. Plans change, and without the ability to see what’s-what, it seems kind of inconvenient to make you call in. 

If you have the max amount in already, will they tell you on the next one that you’re over the limit?

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 9, 2018)

You can submit for more than 4, but you get an email message when they get to inputting it (usually the next day) that it wasn't accepted because it was over the limit 

The online waitlist system isn't automated, I'm pretty sure it sends an email to someone who completes the request as their time allows.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2018)

While there is allegedly online Wait List the reality is someone at OC or VPC has to input your online Wait List. I have always found it better to call in on Wait List requests.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2018)

Also the broader the Wait List request the better. Even if you only want a Studio or 1 bedroom it is better to say Studio (which we hate too small) or larger. If you have the Points available for something larger. Also you may want a week but if you say 1 day or more you have a chance of piecing a week together. Several years ago we got invited to my nephews wedding on Maui with only 2 months notice. We immediately went online and were able to get 2 days of the week. We then put in a Wait List Request. Over the next 6 weeks We were able to get the whole week - one day at a time. At one point we had 3 different Reservations costing 3 Housekeeping Charges but all the same sized Condo. Once we had the 7 consecutive days VPC combined into a single Reservation with only 1 HKC. It was a 3 bedroom Unit that was too large for us alone. So we invited other folks attending the Wedding to stay with us for free.


----------

